# The puppy is a year old! Questions about getting a BH test and titles?



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

The maniac turned a year old this past weekend! I really would like to get her IPO1 titled one day, but I know nothing. I've asked at my trainer's, but our protection training there is more for fun and they don't title dogs. Any advice to start me in the right direction towards BH stuff later this year?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Start by having rock-solid focus in all sorts of distracting environment. 

Have him comfortable being in your space, very close to you. This will help with the heeling and the recall. 

Find a club to guide you! 

The BH also has a temperament test to it, so socialize your dog. He must be comfortable out in public, around other dogs, strangers, out in traffic, people on jogging by, on skateboards, etc - basically, he needs to just carry on with life and ignore all these distractions.


----------

